# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  دوستان کمک کنید بهترین تصمصیم رو بگیرم

## zaniarsobhani

سلام دوستان گلم خواهشا اول همه رو بخونید و بعد راهنمایی کنید که بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرم
من الان 20 سالمه  متولد 74/11/01 هستم 
امسال سومین سال کنکورمه یعنی دوساله پشت کنکورم
اینو بگم که سربازی معافم و سهمیه شاهدم 
معدل کتبی دیپلمم 9.04 هستش 
من تاحالا اهل درس خوندن نبودم و برای امسال هم چیزی نخوندم 
این وسط یکی رو دوس دارم که چندروزپیش دیدمش گفتش ی سال دیگه م بهت فرصت میدم یه رشته خوب قبول شو پرستاری ام گفت که برم 
حالا دوستان من موندم بین یه دو راهی علاقه به این رشته ها دارم 
دندانپزشکی_فیزیوتراپی_بینا  یی سنجی
به نظرتون میشه امسال ایناروقبول بشم؟؟ دوستان توجه کنید من صفرصفرم 
اگه میشه به نظرتون چکارکنم چطوری بخونم و پیش برم 
یه راه دیگه ام اینه بمونم سال بعد و بخونم 
میدونم الان میگین نمیتونی سال بعد بخونی ولی من دیگه نمیخوام مثل دیروزم باشم میخوام تغییرکنم و آینده مو بسازم 
دوراهی من اینه که امسال بخونم و اگه اینارو نیاوردم برم پرستاری؟؟؟؟یا بخونم واسه سال بعد و هدفم رتبه زیر 100سهمیه شاهد باشه 
دوستان اینوهم بگم که هر رشته ایی بیارم همه ترم تابستانی هاشو میگیرم که یک سال ونیم این سه سالی که عقب افتادم جبران بشه 
و یک چیزدیگه من دوس دارم حقوقم زیادباشه مثلا جوری که بتونم هرماه یه مبلغ بذارم برا کمک کردن 
پرستاری تا سوپروایزر میرم ولی میگن حقوق پرستارا کمه 
دندانزشکی و فیزیوتراپی و بسنایی سنجی هم تا عمومی میخونم چون ازاون دسته افرادی هستم که دوس دارم نهایتش تو 26یا27سالگی تشکیل خانواده بدم 
لطفا کمکم کنید که بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرم خودم موندم چکارکنم

----------


## صادق خان

اخ ک اگه سربازی معاف نمی بودی قدر میدونستی دادا
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ارزو۷۶

سلام بنظر من میتونی بری پرستاری چون دوست داری زود تشکیل خانواده بدی
میگم بعدش هنوز ی ماه وقت هست می تونی مباحث ساده
بخونی وتست های کنکورهای اخیررو هم بزن ایشالاموفق میشی

----------


## Amir h

داداش نظر من اینه شما بمون واسه 96 درسته معدلت کمه ولی بمون واسه 96 و معدلتو هم ترمیم کن و یکم بخونی دندان قبول میشی چون سهمیه داری  تازه  اگه معدل واسه 96 مثبت شد که بی خیال ترمیم ولی اگه قطعی شد برو ترمیم کن و  راحت دندان قبولی  چون دندان  خیلی بهتر از پرستاریه

----------


## DR.MAM

من این وسط یه چیزو متوجه نشدم،شما مگه بخاطر اونی که دوسش داری میخوایی درس بخونی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> اخ ک اگه سربازی معاف نمی بودی قدر میدونستی دادا


والا منم سربازی معاف شدم

----------


## صادق خان

> والا منم سربازی معاف شدم


خو قرار نی ک هرکی معاف میشه وقت حروم کنه
معمولا قدر نمیدونن کسای ک معافن 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خو قرار نی ک هرکی معاف میشه وقت حروم کنه
> معمولا قدر نمیدونن کسای ک معافن


من هفته قبلی معاف شدم.کارتمم تا دو هفته دیگه میاد.


قدر ندونستن بعضیا ناشی از اینه که دیگه خیالشون راحت میشه

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> من این وسط یه چیزو متوجه نشدم،شما مگه بخاطر اونی که دوسش داری میخوایی درس بخونی؟


نه کلی حب مهمه اونی که دوسش داری به پات بشینه مهم نیس؟

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه کلی حب مهمه اونی که دوسش داری به پات بشینه مهم نیس؟


والا من که هنوز عاشق نشدم.اصلا هم تو فکر ازدواج و اینجور مسائل نیستم.ازدواج از 30 به بالا

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> والا من که هنوز عاشق نشدم.اصلا هم تو فکر ازدواج و اینجور مسائل نیستم.ازدواج از 30 به بالا


حقوق یه سوپروایزر چنده؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام دوستان گلم خواهشا اول همه رو بخونید و بعد راهنمایی کنید که بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرم
> من الان 20 سالمه  متولد 74/11/01 هستم 
> امسال سومین سال کنکورمه یعنی دوساله پشت کنکورم
> اینو بگم که سربازی معافم و سهمیه شاهدم 
> معدل کتبی دیپلمم 9.04 هستش 
> من تاحالا اهل درس خوندن نبودم و برای امسال هم چیزی نخوندم 
> این وسط یکی رو دوس دارم که چندروزپیش دیدمش گفتش ی سال دیگه م بهت فرصت میدم یه رشته خوب قبول شو پرستاری ام گفت که برم 
> حالا دوستان من موندم بین یه دو راهی علاقه به این رشته ها دارم 
> دندانپزشکی_فیزیوتراپی_بینا  یی سنجی
> ...


زانیار بخدا من اگه جا تو بودم،کلام رو میپروندم هوا.چون تو سهمیه ایثارگرانی و با درصدای خیلی پایینم 
میشه حتی پزشکی تهران قبول شد.

دوست عزیزم جون مادرت بشین بخون و قدر این موقعیتی رو که داری بدون.خیلیا آرزوشونه 
که سهمیه ایثارگران داشته باشن.

تو با یه ماه خوندن دندون که سهله،پزشکی تهران رو هم میاری به شرطه اینکه دل بدی به درس.

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> زانیار بخدا من اگه جا تو بودم،کلام رو میپروندم هوا.چون تو سهمیه ایثارگرانی و با درصدای خیلی پایینم 
> میشه حتی پزشکی تهران قبول شد.
> 
> دوست عزیزم جون مادرت بشین بخون و قدر این موقعیتی رو که داری بدون.خیلیا آرزوشونه 
> که سهمیه ایثارگران داشته باشن.
> 
> تو با یه ماه خوندن دندون که سهله،پزشکی تهران رو هم میاری به شرطه اینکه دل بدی به درس.


بخاطرهمین مسئله که میخوام دل بدم به درس عاصم محمدی که بچه ها فایل صوتیشونو قراردادن 100تومن به جیب زد و یه برنامه ایی نوشت ک خودم میدونستم بنویسم اگه تو این یک ماه میشه به کمک نیازدارم برام برنامه بنویسه ولی خدایی هزینه شوندارم عاصم هم گفت هزنیه رو مس نمیدم 
درسته تا الان بی عرضه بودم ولی ازالان نمیخوام اینطورباشم

----------


## DR.MAM

> بخاطرهمین مسئله که میخوام دل بدم به درس عاصم محمدی که بچه ها فایل صوتیشونو قراردادن 100تومن به جیب زد و یه برنامه ایی نوشت ک خودم میدونستم بنویسم اگه تو این یک ماه میشه به کمک نیازدارم برام برنامه بنویسه ولی خدایی هزینه شوندارم عاصم هم گفت هزنیه رو مس نمیدم 
> درسته تا الان بی عرضه بودم ولی ازالان نمیخوام اینطورباشم


عزیزم زانیار جون،از همین الان برو درستو شرو کن به خوندن و دبگه انجمنم نیا تا بعد از کنکور.

یخدا من بزرگترین آرزوم اینه که سهمیه ایثارگران داشتم.

این بزرگترین لطف خدا در حق توئه.قدرشو بدون چون آرزوی خیلیاس از جمله من.


باشه؟

----------


## ahmad098

دقیقا شرایط منو داری ولی من واسه پزشکی میخونم ، من که اگه قبول نشدم بازم میمونم تا بالاخره قبول شم

----------


## DR.MAM

> دقیقا شرایط منو داری ولی من واسه پزشکی میخونم ، من که اگه قبول نشدم بازم میمونم تا بالاخره قبول شم


ای جونم.
احسنت به شما

----------


## DR.MAM

> حقوق یه سوپروایزر چنده؟


تو با این سهمبت میتونی خودتو از حداقل به حداکثر برسونی،ینی از پرستاری به پزشکی.

قدر این موقعیتتو بدون

----------


## MaHsa 95

به نظر من بشین این ۴۰ روز رو بخون چون اولا تاثیر معدل برای امسال مثبته دوما سهمیه داری و اگه خوب بخونی بهترین رشته قبول میشی بعد وقتی نتایج اومد حالا تصمیم میگیری چیکار کنی فعلا این مدت رو با تمام وجود درس بخون هر مشکلی هم که تو برنامه ریزی و درس ها داشتی اینجا بپرسی همه جواب میدن ولی مهم اینه که خودت شروع کنی

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## zaniarsobhani

ولی داداشای گلم من برنامه ریزی ندارم کسی رو میشناسین که برام برنامه بریزه )هزینه شو ندارم  @mam  @ahmad098

----------


## DR.MAM

> ولی داداشای گلم من برنامه ریزی ندارم کسی رو میشناسین که برام برنامه بریزه )هزینه شو ندارم  @mam  @ahmad098


 @ah.at

امیرحسین میتونه تو این زمینه کمکت کنه.
امیر زحمتشو بکش دادا

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> به نظر من بشین این ۴۰ روز رو بخون چون اولا تاثیر معدل برای امسال مثبته دوما سهمیه داری و اگه خوب بخونی بهترین رشته قبول میشی بعد وقتی نتایج اومد حالا تصمیم میگیری چیکار کنی فعلا این مدت رو با تمام وجود درس بخون هر مشکلی هم که تو برنامه ریزی و درس ها داشتی اینجا بپرسی همه جواب میدن ولی مهم اینه که خودت شروع کنی
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


خودمم میدونم اگه بخوام میشه ولی به کسی نیازدارم کمکم کنه تا کنکور و بهم برنامه بده ممطمئنم ین وقت باید هدفمند خوند و مبحثی که من نمیدونم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

ازتون ممنونم من کلا کم خوابم و میتونم روزی 5یا4ساعت بخوابم ولی مشکل من الان اینه بدون برنامه م مشاورا ک پول میخوان من ندارم الان ازاین لحاظ میگم سال بعد

----------


## Amir h

شما تلاشتو بکن اگه نشد بزار سال بعد

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> شما تلاشتو بکن اگه نشد بزار سال بعد


میخوام همین کارو کنم

----------


## DR.MAM

> ازتون ممنونم من کلا کم خوابم و میتونم روزی 5یا4ساعت بخوابم ولی مشکل من الان اینه بدون برنامه م مشاورا ک پول میخوان من ندارم الان ازاین لحاظ میگم سال بعد


بیا.تو مشکل خوابم نداری دادا.

والا وضعیت تو الان از منم بهتره ولی قدرشو نمیدونی

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دوستان کدومتون میدونه تراز اخرین نفر قبولی دندانپزشکی تهران چنده؟؟؟ @mam @ahmad098 @amirh @mahsa95

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> بیا.تو مشکل خوابم نداری دادا.
> 
> والا وضعیت تو الان از منم بهتره ولی قدرشو نمیدونی


تا حالا نمیدونستم ولی خب داداش خدایی تو این 40 روز باید ی برنامه داشته باشی خیلی خیلی خوب خودم نمیدونم الکی بخونم ک نمیشه

----------


## EdisS

> دوستان کدومتون میدونه تراز اخرین نفر قبولی دندانپزشکی تهران چنده؟؟؟ @mam @ahmad098 @amirh @mahsa95


ترازشو نمیدونم اما آخرین رتبه قبولی دندان شهید بهشتی 1210کشوری و 570منطقه دو بوده...

----------


## p.b01

اونایی که سهمیه دارن واقعا در حق بقیه ظلم میکنن

فرستاده شده از SM-G7102ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## DR.MAM

> تا حالا نمیدونستم ولی خب داداش خدایی تو این 40 روز باید ی برنامه داشته باشی خیلی خیلی خوب خودم نمیدونم الکی بخونم ک نمیشه


دارم که میگم.
خب بابت برنامه،بچا اینجا بهت کمک میکنن.اصن ما اینجا بخاطر همین اینجاییم که به همدیگه کمک کنیم عزیزم.

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> ترازشو نمیدونم اما آخرین رتبه قبولی دندان شهید بهشتی 1210کشوری و 570منطقه دو بوده...


به یکی نیازدارم تواین مدت ترازمو برسونه به 8000توکنکور چون با تراز 8000قبولم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> دارم که میگم.
> خب بابت برنامه،بچا اینجا بهت کمک میکنن.اصن ما اینجا بخاطر همین اینجاییم که به همدیگه کمک کنیم عزیزم.


خب به نظرت برنامه روزانه یا هفتگی بدرد من میخوره؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب به نظرت برنامه روزانه یا هفتگی بدرد من میخوره؟


هفتگی چون روزانه یکم بنظرم اذیتت میکنه که مثلا امروز چیکار کنی و اینا.

هفتگی بریز زانیار

چه اسم قشنگی داری.

اسم من محمدعلی

----------


## tear_goddess

من عجیییب به شما امید دارم  :Yahoo (1): 
نمیدونم چرا ب دلم افتاده امسال حتما قبولید  :Yahoo (1): 
امیدتون ب خدا باشه

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> هفتگی چون روزانه یکم بنظرم اذیتت میکنه که مثلا امروز چیکار کنی و اینا.
> 
> هفتگی بریز زانیار
> 
> چه اسم قشنگی داری.
> 
> اسم من محمدعلی


توقشنگ میبینی اسمم کوردیه معنیش یعنی دانشجو و دانشگاه
پس هفتگی میریزم دوستان لطفا کمکم کنید این هفته تا یک شنبه بعد چیابخونم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> من عجیییب به شما امید دارم 
> نمیدونم چرا ب دلم افتاده امسال حتما قبولید 
> امیدتون ب خدا باشه


ممنونم

----------


## p.b01

شما اول باید عمومی هارو خوب بخونید از دینی و ادبیات شروع کنید برای عربی معنی کار کنید سعی کنید روزی 30 تا لغت زبان قبل خواب بخونید ترم دوم زیست پیش خیلی مهمه از سال های دوم و سوم هرکدوم که راحته براتون بخونین از ریاضی احتمال و ماتریس  مشتق بخونین فیزیک    ترم دوم پیش اسونه شیمی سال دوم اسونه با دوفصل اول شیمی پیش سعی کنید بیشتر تست سراسری بزنید 

فرستاده شده از SM-G7102ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## DR.MAM

> توقشنگ میبینی اسمم کوردیه معنیش یعنی دانشجو و دانشگاه
> پس هفتگی میریزم دوستان لطفا کمکم کنید این هفته تا یک شنبه بعد چیابخونم


گیانمی،چاومی کاک زانیار جونم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> گیانمی،چاومی کاک زانیار جونم


قزات له گیانم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

کسی رو میشناسی برام برنامه هفتگی بریزه؟ @mam
به این درصدا برسم ادبیات 50 دینی 60تا80 (خونده26زدم) عربی قواعدبلدنیستم 40 زبان قواعدبلدنیستم 40
فیزیک وریاضی فیزیک ضعیف درحد منفی وریاضی متوسطب پایین 21 درصد 
زیست وشیمی هم 30 اگ بخوام امسال قبول بشم بایداین درصدا واگه شد زیادتر بزنم

----------


## DR.MAM

بخدا زانیار من تو اینکار تخصص لازم ندارم اما امیرحسین فک کنم بتونه کمکت کنه @ah.at

بقیه دوستان هم کمک کنین لطفا.دوستمونو از این بی برنامگی خلاصش کنیم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> بخدا زانیار من تو اینکار تخصص لازم ندارم اما امیرحسین فک کنم بتونه کمکت کنه @ah.at
> 
> بقیه دوستان هم کمک کنین لطفا.دوستمونو از این بی برنامگی خلاصش کنیم


فدای مرامت داداش گلم

----------


## DR.MAM

> فدای مرامت داداش گلم


زووور جوانی زانیار

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

دقیق نمیدونم سهمیه شاهد چطوره ولی چون سهمیه ویژه هست درصدای کمتری میخواد.حدود 1 ماه مونده فرض میکنیم 0 0 هستید ,اگه شروع  داشته باشید (فقط تستی بخونید) و اختصاصی 20 و عمومی 40-50 بزنید فکر کنم رشته های تاپ هم قبولید چه برسه به بقیه!اختصاصی 20 یعنی شما احتیاج دارید میانگین 6-7 سوال از 30 تا رو حل بکنید که تئ این 1 ماه کاملا شدنیه عمومیا رو هم که نگو-خیلی اسونه.در کل احتمال موفقیت به شدت بالاست در صورتی که شروع بکنید و روزی 10-14 ساعت بخونید

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> دقیق نمیدونم سهمیه شاهد چطوره ولی چون سهمیه ویژه هست درصدای کمتری میخواد.حدود 1 ماه مونده فرض میکنیم 0 0 هستید ,اگه شروع  داشته باشید (فقط تستی بخونید) و اختصاصی 20 و عمومی 40-50 بزنید فکر کنم رشته های تاپ هم قبولید چه برسه به بقیه!اختصاصی 20 یعنی شما احتیاج دارید میانگین 6-7 سوال از 30 تا رو حل بکنید که تئ این 1 ماه کاملا شدنیه عمومیا رو هم که نگو-خیلی اسونه.در کل احتمال موفقیت به شدت بالاست در صورتی که شروع بکنید و روزی 10-14 ساعت بخونید


پس به کمک شما دوستان شروع میکنم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

نظرتون چیه فیزیک رو حذف کنم کلا چون هیچی نمیدونم هیچی

----------


## GHZO7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zaniarsobhani


نظرتون چیه فیزیک رو حذف کنم کلا چون هیچی نمیدونم هیچی


هیچ درسی رو کاملا حذف نکن !!! اشتباه بزرگیه 
حداقل پیش2+آینه ها وعدسی های سال اول رو بخون آسونن...*

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> *
> 
> هیچ درسی رو کاملا حذف نکن !!! اشتباه بزرگیه 
> حداقل پیش2+آینه ها وعدسی های سال اول رو بخون آسونن...*


منبعم گاجه وقتی نگاش میکنم گیج میشم همین فصلایی که میگید فیزیک ورو اصلا خوشم نمیاد یه جوریه برام

----------


## zaniarsobhani

زیست وشیمی رو چیارو حذف کنم و چطوری بخونم برای 30 تا40

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اینا رو بخونید به این ترتیب:

1: فشار,گرما و قانون گازها فیزیک 2
2.مبحث نور سال اول (کل مبحث)
3.اون بخش الکتریک فصل 1 فیزیک 3
4.کل خازن ها

اگه وقت شد که حتما میشه:
فصل اخر فیزیک پیش
اون بخش موج های صوتی که لگاریتم صوت مبنا و اینا هست... اون قسمت رو بخونید

در کل میشه چیزی حدود:30-40% 
اینا خیلی زود تموم میشن

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> زیست وشیمی رو چیارو حذف کنم و چطوری بخونم برای 30 تا40


شیمی باید کل شیمی 2 رو بخونید یکم سخت به نظر میرسه ولی اکثر سوالاش غیر محاسباتی و راحته

زیست: ترکیبی هست و باید فکرتون فقط به خوندن باشه یعنی همه یا اکثر مطالب

----------


## p.b01

اول برو سراغ کنکور های 90 به این ور طرح سوالا دست بیاد 

فرستاده شده از SM-G7102ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## yalda zakeri

> نظرتون چیه فیزیک رو حذف کنم کلا چون هیچی نمیدونم هیچی


تحت هیییچ شرایطی این کار رو نکنید چون بعدا بشدت پشیمون میشید همه ی درس ها سرفصل های آسون و سرفصل های سخت دارن .به نظرم برای فیزیک سر فصل هایی که آسون تره و زودتر تموم میشه رو لیست کنید و ازش تست بزنید می دونم شاید حتی خوشتون هم نیاد ازش ولی مجبورید اگر می خواید یه درصدی بگیرید چون همین درصد ها سرنوشت تحصیلیتون رو مشخص می کنه.اگر با اراده پیش برید حتما می تونید یه درصدی از فیزیک رو بزنید. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## asalshah

خیلی هولی واسه ازدواجا :Yahoo (20): آخی.....چه  احساساتی و مصمم!
امسال که شاید نتونی..........چون فقط 40 41 روز مونده به کنکور....کنکورم مفهومیه.....سال دیگه ان شاالله با همچین اراده ای قبولی

----------


## DR.MAM

> خیلی هولی واسه ازدواجاآخی.....چه  احساساتی و مصمم!
> امسال که شاید نتونی..........چون فقط 40 41 روز مونده به کنکور....کنکورم مفهومیه.....سال دیگه ان شاالله با همچین اراده ای قبولی


همانا دزد دانا میکشد اول چراغ خانه را

عشق چو آید میبرد هوش دل فرزانه را

----------


## hamidarshad5000

> من هفته قبلی معاف شدم.کارتمم تا دو هفته دیگه میاد.
> 
> 
> قدر ندونستن بعضیا ناشی از اینه که دیگه خیالشون راحت میشه


من از خدام بود معاف شم

----------


## Dr fatima97

به نظرم این مدت رو خوب بخونین تا حداقل بینایی یا شنوایی سنجی قبول بشین :Yahoo (83):

----------


## DR.MAM

> من از خدام بود معاف شم


ایشالا همه معاف بشن.معافیت منم لطف خدا بود.البته مشکلات چشمی زیادی داشتم.من توی دو ماهگی آب مروارید عمل کردم

----------


## mehrnaaz

تو کنکورای سال قبل از سهمیت استفاده نکردی؟؟
بخون بخون راحت میاری 
به نظر من بخون واسه تغذیه هم درس بخون هم تشکیل خانواده بده

----------


## DR.MAM

> به نظرم این مدت رو خوب بخونین تا حداقل بینایی یا شنوایی سنجی قبول بشین


ایشون این مدت رو خوب بخونن پزشکی میارن دیگه چه برسه به بقیه رشته ها

----------


## Dr fatima97

> ایشون این مدت رو خوب بخونن پزشکی میارن دیگه چه برسه به بقیه رشته ها


گفتم حداقل..... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> تو کنکورای سال قبل از سهمیت استفاده نکردی؟؟
> بخون بخون راحت میاری 
> به نظر من بخون واسه تغذیه هم درس بخون هم تشکیل خانواده بده


ایشون به غیر از پزشکی اگه رشته دیگه یی قبول بشن در حق خودشون ظلم کردن چون قبولی تو پزشکی تو سهمیه ایثارگران راحت ترین کاره تو این دنیا.اینو دیگه همه هم میدونن

----------


## fatima.te

بنظر من ک شما همین الان 40روز فرصت دارید و میتونید تلاشتونو بکنید تأثیر معدلم ک مثبت شد پس اونقدر نگرانی نداره معدل میمونه پایتون که ضعیفه شما اگه از همین الان رو عمومیا هم مانور بدید با توجه به سهمیه پیرا پزشکی قبول میشید.در حال حاضر بهترین کار استفاده از این فرصت 40روزس تو بهترین حالت مزد زحمتتون رو میگیرید و قبول میشید،توی بدترین حالتم کار دومی یعنی موندن رو توی مرداد انجام میدید با یه پایه نسبتا بهتر!
پس سعی کنید الان از همه وقتتون نهایت بهره رو ببرید
موفق باشید

----------


## mehrnaaz

> بنظر من ک شما همین الان 40روز فرصت دارید و میتونید تلاشتونو بکنید تأثیر معدلم ک مثبت شد پس اونقدر نگرانی نداره معدل میمونه پایتون که ضعیفه شما اگه از همین الان رو عمومیا هم مانور بدید با توجه به سهمیه پیرا پزشکی قبول میشید.در حال حاضر بهترین کار استفاده از این فرصت 40روزس تو بهترین حالت مزد زحمتتون رو میگیرید و قبول میشید،توی بدترین حالتم کار دومی یعنی موندن رو توی مرداد انجام میدید با یه پایه نسبتا بهتر!
> پس سعی کنید الان از همه وقتتون نهایت بهره رو ببرید
> موفق باشید


منم موافقم از این ۴۰ روزت بیشترین استفاده رو ببر
حتی اگه بخای سال دیگه هم بشینی باید خوب امسال بخونی
کسایی که با پشت کنکور موندن موفق شدن ۸۰ درصد تلاششونو ساله اول کردن
واسه ۲۰ درصد بقیش موندن پشت کنکور

----------


## asalshah

> همانا دزد دانا میکشد اول چراغ خانه را
> 
> عشق چو آید میبرد هوش دل فرزانه را


الهی.... :Yahoo (94): اسلوب معاده رو درست اجرا کردی  ولی شعر اصلی اینه:عشق چون آید برد هوش دل فرزانه را دزد دانا میکشد اول چراغ خانه را

----------


## DR.MAM

> الهی....اسلوب معاده رو درست اجرا کردی  ولی شعر اصلی اینه:عشق چون آید برد هوش دل فرزانه را دزد دانا میکشد اول چراغ خانه را


دیدم مصراع دومش اگه اولش باشه،شعر قشنگتر میشه.خخخخخخ

اصن خوبی اسلوب معادله همینه

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دوستان کسی رو نمیشناسین تو برنامه ریزی کمکم کنه

----------


## DR.MAM

> دوستان کسی رو نمیشناسین تو برنامه ریزی کمکم کنه


دوستان جون ****ن به این رفیق عزیز ما کمک کنین.من بخدا تخصص اونچنانی ندارم وگرنه کامل راهنماییش میکردم

----------


## raha..

سلام
داداشم بشین از همین امروز بخون
مطمئن باش طرف مقابلت هم هر چقدر بخواد صبر کنه  بیشتر از 5 سال نمیتونه...
فکر میکنم توشهرستان ها دختر ها زودتر مزدوج میشن :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 
و این اصلا خوب نیست...
اگ واقعا دوسش داری بشین همین امسال بخون...معلوم نیس باباش به ی پسر دانشجو دختر بده... یعنی دندان قبول بشی 5 سال میکشه فارغ  التحصیل بشی...اگ بذاری واسه سال دیگه....
پس همه ی هدفت بذار واسه امسال...
در مورد برنامه ریزی هم اول باید ببینی چند ساعت در طول روز میتونی بخونی...حداقل با روزی 5-6ساعت شروع کن و بعد زیادش کن..
فعلا سراغ تست نرو...چون احتمالا پایه ات ضعیفه  ...ی خرده کار سخت تره...
اما فعلا برو دروس عمومی +زیست وشیمی بخون
ریاضی فیزیک بذار باشه برای بعد (از اول تیر)

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> سلام
> داداشم بشین از همین امروز بخون
> مطمئن باش طرف مقابلت هم هر چقدر بخواد صبر کنه  بیشتر از 5 سال نمیتونه...
> فکر میکنم توشهرستان ها دختر ها زودتر مزدوج میشن
> و این اصلا خوب نیست...
> اگ واقعا دوسش داری بشین همین امسال بخون...معلوم نیس باباش به ی پسر دانشجو دختر بده... یعنی دندان قبول بشی 5 سال میکشه فارغ  التحصیل بشی...اگ بذاری واسه سال دیگه....
> پس همه ی هدفت بذار واسه امسال...
> در مورد برنامه ریزی هم اول باید ببینی چند ساعت در طول روز میتونی بخونی...حداقل با روزی 5-6ساعت شروع کن و بعد زیادش کن..
> فعلا سراغ تست نرو...چون احتمالا پایه ات ضعیفه  ...ی خرده کار سخت تره...
> ...


تشکر بخاطر کمکتون

----------


## DR.MAM

بابا این بحثای عشقو عاشقی رو ول کنین تو رو به جدتون.
اول آینده تونو بسازین،دختر خودش با پا خودش میاد.دیگه نیازی نیست شما برین دنبالش.
پس شد چی؟اول ساختن آینده
بعدش پرداختن به مسائل فرعی

----------


## raha..

دل این حرف ها حالیش نیست حتی اگه منطق بگه درسته
عشق چون آید برد هوش دل فرزانه را 
دزد دانا میکشد اول چراغ خانه را

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دوستان گفتم که الان از شرط واینا خبری نیس من فقط میخواستم بدونم سال بعد بمونم ایشون منتظرمیمونه یانه که ازاین نظر مشکلی ندارم 
الان هم من فقط مشکلم برنامه چون به هیچ وجه بی برنامه نمیتونم امسال قبول بشم

----------


## raha..

داداش بهت کلیات گفتم...
تو باید مطالب بخونی 
حالا اینکه چ ساعتی باخودته

----------


## asalshah

> دیدم مصراع دومش اگه اولش باشه،شعر قشنگتر میشه.خخخخخخ
> 
> اصن خوبی اسلوب معادله همینه


آره  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mehdi69460

> دوستان کسی رو نمیشناسین تو برنامه ریزی کمکم کنه


اون قانون سهمیه زیر 25 جانبازان تو مجلس تصویب شده و واسه کنکور 96 اجرا میشه یعنی تو کنکور 96 سهمیه ت اثرش خیلی کم میشه چون دیگه بجای رقابت با 15 هزار نفر باید با 100 هزار نفر خانواده جانباز و شهدا رقابت کنی هر کاری میکنی همین 95 قبول شو که بعدا افسوس نخوری

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان گلم خواهشا اول همه رو بخونید و بعد راهنمایی کنید که بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرم
> من الان 20 سالمه  متولد 74/11/01 هستم 
> امسال سومین سال کنکورمه یعنی دوساله پشت کنکورم
> اینو بگم که سربازی معافم و سهمیه شاهدم 
> معدل کتبی دیپلمم 9.04 هستش 
> من تاحالا اهل درس خوندن نبودم و برای امسال هم چیزی نخوندم 
> این وسط یکی رو دوس دارم که چندروزپیش دیدمش گفتش ی سال دیگه م بهت فرصت میدم یه رشته خوب قبول شو پرستاری ام گفت که برم 
> حالا دوستان من موندم بین یه دو راهی علاقه به این رشته ها دارم 
> دندانپزشکی_فیزیوتراپی_بینا  یی سنجی
> ...


تو 40 روز میتونی پرستاری بیاری البته بستگی به خودت داره
اگر دندان اینا میخوای انشالله سال بعد :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Swallow

> سلام دوستان گلم خواهشا اول همه رو بخونید و بعد راهنمایی کنید که بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرم
> من الان 20 سالمه  متولد 74/11/01 هستم 
> امسال سومین سال کنکورمه یعنی دوساله پشت کنکورم
> اینو بگم که سربازی معافم و سهمیه شاهدم 
> معدل کتبی دیپلمم 9.04 هستش 
> من تاحالا اهل درس خوندن نبودم و برای امسال هم چیزی نخوندم 
> این وسط یکی رو دوس دارم که چندروزپیش دیدمش گفتش ی سال دیگه م بهت فرصت میدم یه رشته خوب قبول شو پرستاری ام گفت که برم 
> حالا دوستان من موندم بین یه دو راهی علاقه به این رشته ها دارم 
> دندانپزشکی_فیزیوتراپی_بینا  یی سنجی
> ...



سلام ! وقت خیلی کمه ! ولی خو شما امیدتو از دست نده تا اون جایی ک میتونی تلاشتو کن ! اینو ما نمیتونیم بگیم ک شما میتونید یا نع اینو خود ادم میتونه حدس بزنه با توجه ب کیفیت مطالعتون خودتون جوابشو پیدا میکنید ! 
مثلا من خودم میدونم بمیرمم نمیتونم اون رشته ها رو بیارم ! 
ولی باز شما امیدتونو از دست ندید !

----------


## Lara27

> اون قانون سهمیه زیر 25 جانبازان تو مجلس تصویب شده و واسه کنکور 96 اجرا میشه یعنی تو کنکور 96 سهمیه ت اثرش خیلی کم میشه چون دیگه بجای رقابت با 15 هزار نفر باید با 100 هزار نفر خانواده جانباز و شهدا رقابت کنی هر کاری میکنی همین 95 قبول شو که بعدا افسوس نخوری
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


از کجا میدونید؟ برای 95 چی؟

----------


## mehdi69460

> از کجا میدونید؟ برای 95 چی؟


خبرشو تو قسمت سهمیه زدن برای 95 نه برای 96 به بعد اجرایی میشه به احتمال زیاد 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Lara27

> خبرشو تو قسمت سهمیه زدن برای 95 نه برای 96 به بعد اجرایی میشه به احتمال زیاد 
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


میشه لینک بدید؟ یعنی نوشته 95 اجرا نمیشه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mehdi69460

شورای نگهبان هنوز ناییدش نکرده ولی تو مجلس تصویب شده برو قسمت سهمیه اونجا هست خبرش لینکشو ندارم

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Lara27

> شورای نگهبان هنوز ناییدش نکرده ولی تو مجلس تصویب شده برو قسمت سهمیه اونجا هست خبرش لینکشو ندارم
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


رفتم دیدم ولی جایی حرف از 95 یا 96 نبود

----------


## mehdi69460

> میشه لینک بدید؟ یعنی نوشته 95 اجرا نمیشه؟


اگه تایید بشه شایدم 95 اجرا بشه هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi69460

> رفتم دیدم ولی جایی حرف از 95 یا 96 نبود


اره حرفی نزده گفتم که اگه بخوان اجراش کنن شاید برای 95 هم اعمال بشه معلوم نیست فعلا شورای نگهبان گیر داده ب اون  بند سربازیش

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Lara27

> اره حرفی نزده گفتم که اگه بخوان اجراش کنن شاید برای 95 هم اعمال بشه معلوم نیست فعلا شورای نگهبان گیر داده ب اون  بند سربازیش
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


توی نت دیدم انگار سالهای قبل هم مجلس تصویب کردهولی شورای نگهبان ردش کرده. پس احتمالا این بار هم ردمیکنه

----------

